# Verbindung prüfen... Weiterleiten...



## Sliver (22. Februar 2002)

Grüße,
vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen, ich hoffe doch. 

Also ich kenne mich in dem Bereich Scripts und des weiteren nur wenig aus aber ich wollte fragen ob es möglich ist eine Automatische Weiterleitung zu scripten die so aus sehen sollte:

Man kommt auf die Domain -> Startseite -> Verbindung zum Page Server wird überprüft -> Weiterleitung auf die Hauptpage (z.B. News)
so etwas ist ja normal aber wenn die Verbindung zum Page Server nicht besteht also das er down ist auf eine andere url weitergeleitet wird.

Man kommt auf die Domain -> Startseite -> Verbindung zum Haupt-Page-Server wird überprüft -> keine Verbindung -> weiterleitung auf andere HP (url)
wenn verbindung zum Haupt-Page-Server besteht soll natürlich Primär auf den weitergeleitet werden.

ist so etwas möglich oder kann man das sich sogar irgend wo ziehen?
wenn es möglich ist könnte das vielleicht mal einer scripten wenn es net zuviel arbeit ist. selbst verständlich werde ich dann den scripter auf der hp mit einbinden und gegebenen falls einen link zu der zugehlrigen hp machen.

mfg

Sliver


----------



## Adam Wille (22. Februar 2002)

Hoi,

also du kannst du ja mal versuchen, anstatt einer Error 404-Seite einfach eine Alternativ-Seite hinzustellen.
Wie das geht, hab' ich unter www.404lounge.net gelesen, dazu benötigst du halt .htaccess.
Schau's dir am besten mal selber an und probiere dein Glück, dann wirst du ja sehen, was ich meine und was dabei vielleicht rauskommen wird. 

hth,
TfS


----------



## Sliver (22. Februar 2002)

Klappt leider nicht. 
ich kann zwar ne .htaccess file hochladen aber denn bekom ich ne internal bla bla message (500).


----------



## Adam Wille (22. Februar 2002)

Hoi,

merkwürdig... 
Aber mal theoretisch gesehen müsste das doch so klappen, sofern der Server .htaccess unterstüzt.
Wenn du eine Error404 bringen kannst, sollte es anstatt der 404-Alternative imho auch eine 2nd-Page-Alternative geben!?
Ich schau mal weiter, ob's was dazu gibt.

Geist


----------



## Adam Wille (23. Februar 2002)

Moinsen,

also wie ich aus einem anderen Forum erfahren habe,
klappt das mit .htacces auf alle Fälle so.
Natürlich solltest du dazu schon genau wissen, ob der deinerseits
benutzte Server dies auch unterstützt, beziehungsweise ob du dies verwenden kannst/darfst.
Wie lautet deine Fehlermeldung denn genau?

Geist


----------

